# Transporting fish when its cold outside



## sarah5775 (Jun 7, 2010)

I wanted to add a few more fish to my tank, and have some credit at the lfs, but it's been in the 40-50s here for the past week or so. I am concerned that if I buy a tropical fish and walk to the car with it, the shock of the cold air might hurt it. It would only be a short walk to and from the car, but I still worry about a draft. Is there anything I can do to minimize the risk to the fish I may buy, or should I just wait for warmer weather?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They will be fine.If you want to make absolutely sure,take a towel to wrap the bags in,or a cooler to place the bags in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It has to change the temperature of the water. How long does it take to cool a soda when placed in the fridge? Not the same I know, but easy to see you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

Due to the high heat capacity of water, it takes a while for the temp to change. Even when it changes, it will be slow so there would be no shock. You'll be fine just dont leave the bag outside for an hour


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

FishyRuins said:


> just dont leave the bag outside for an hour


shoot, that's that happened to that Loach I bought last winter...


*Glasses*





yeah no worries; it would have to be out in the cold for a good 1- or 15 minutes before a significant change in water temperature happened


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It will be fine for that short trip to the car.

But as mentioned, if you want that extra security (which I would do if it were salties) would be to carry a small cooler with me.


----------

